# Question on processing IC chips



## oldtimmer (Jun 5, 2009)

I currently have 2 batches of ICs ready to process. One is 1600 grams (about 3200 ICs) smaller ICs from memory cards. The other is around 1800 grams (about 1000 ICs) of the quad flat pack style. I have been trying to decide if poor mans Nitric Acid or AP and a bubbler is the best way to remove the base metals before I go to recover the gold.

While I dislike Nitric I believe that it would be the fastest way to go. Both batches have been run through a paper shredder as a first stage and I will process them in a coffee grinder once the copper leads are removed.

What are your thoughts? I plan on using HCl+CL as a final process to recover the gold.

Thanks, Oldtimmer


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 5, 2009)

Oldtimer,

I would go with nitric for speed.

You can lessen the BFRC by adding the nitric in small increments after you cover the material in water. A little heat will also help. 

Don't add more nitric until all bubbling has stopped.

Steve


----------



## rewalston (Jun 6, 2009)

oldtimmer said:


> While I dislike Nitric I believe that it would be the fastest way to go. Both batches have been run through a paper shredder as a first stage and I will process them in a coffee grinder once the copper leads are removed.
> 
> Thanks, Oldtimmer




Ouch bet the ol' paper shredder just made a lovely racket. I would imagine the shredder and the coffee grinder wouldn't hold up too long going through those things.

rewalston


----------



## AurumShine (Jun 6, 2009)

MY process is that to recover gold from IC is that i put ic in lid tin can i make hole in lid and insert thermal resistance pipe in lid hole this pipe is goes into water bottle(i use caustic soda water) to remove the smoke .then i put this tin can on gas stove when whole ic is burn i put and crashed with mortal and pastel then ic is convert into powder i put into beaker start hot plate and put hcl i also make my powerful stir which stir 24 hours.because some powder float on top stirring is Submerge this powder.when whole base metal is removed i dilute hcl with water and filter with coffee filter then i use AR to recover gold . :idea:


----------



## Oz (Jun 6, 2009)

If I understand you correctly you are incinerating the running the powder in acid (HCl?) on a stir plate with heat for 24 hours. Are you sure that some gold does not go into the HCl solution with the added air from stirring for so long?


----------



## AurumShine (Jun 6, 2009)

NO Oz it is wrong that i leave the powder with HCL 24 hours i ask the power full property of my home made stirrer that work 24 hours without damage .which is hang on beaker it is not magnetic stirrer. the HCL take one hours with the heat to removing base metal . :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (Jun 7, 2009)

I only do the middle 1/3 of ic chips, I have split a few hundred of them and that is were I have found the values to be.

Flat paks are best in the middle to I use a square steel tuble to knock that out over a punch plate.

There is not a lot in them and I deffinately would make more money at work.

Jim


----------



## WestCoastProspector (Feb 28, 2015)

james122964 said:


> I only do the middle 1/3 of ic chips, I have split a few hundred of them and that is were I have found the values to be.
> 
> Flat paks are best in the middle to I use a square steel tuble to knock that out over a punch plate.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't think there would be money to be had if you were splitting them individually. Why not incinerate them and then process the ashes? That way you don't need to crush them at all, and OP would have saved a lot of wear-and-tear on his paper shredder / coffee grinder.


----------

